

Tweetie Developer Loren Brichter blogs on its acquisition by Twitter  - sinc
http://news.atebits.com/post/509476371/an-amazing-ride

======
dhimes
I wonder what the author thinks of the new developer restrictions? You sign a
contract to do something with a company a suddenly you aren't allowed to do
it. How much of what Twitter bought was a development _process_? A set of
tools that help build the apps? Tools which may now be banned?

------
piranha
Hm, does this mark the end of free competition between twitter clients?

